# So it begins.



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Three men died on Christmas Eve and were met by Saint Peter at the pearly gates. "In honor of this holy season" Saint Peter said, "You must each possess something that symbolizes Christmas to get into heaven.

"The Englishman fumbled through his pockets and pulled out a lighter. He flicked it on. "It's a candle," he said. "You may pass through the pearly gates", said Saint Peter.

The Scotsman reached into his pocket and pulled out a set of keys. He shook them and said, "They're bells" Saint Peter said, "You may pass through the pearly gates".

The Irishman started searching desperately through his pockets and finally pulled out a pair of women's panties.

St. Peter looked at the man with a raised eyebrow and asked, "And just what do those symbolize?"

The Irishman replied, "These are Carols."

And, So The Christmas Season Begins&#8230;&#8230;!


----------

